# Remington 700 trigger adjustment



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

I have an older model Remington 700 that hasn't shot as well as I expected. I had the trigger checked and its tripping around 7.5 - 8.0.
My gun guy says that he has adjusted all that it will go and it is still around 5.5. He claims it will need some machine work to lighten up any more, which I'm reluctant to do. I just use it for hunting, and am thinking about whether or not it is worth changing out the trigger system or not.
What are some of your thoughts ?


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

*trigger*

Put in a Timney and be done with it. 
http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/timney-remington-700-replacement-trigger.aspx

You will ask yourself how come you didn't do it sooner......


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I think he is full of it. How old is the gun? Did you buy it new? Has the trigger been modified before?


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Do ot yourself.

http://quarterbore.com/library/articles/rem700trigger.html


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

i turned one way down on a 700 BDL, closed the bolt and it fired downrange and range was clear to go tho.

did it again when I bumped the butt on the bench with the barrel pointing straight up as a test on purpose, that was an eye opener.

do it right, buy a new trigger assy, timney or jewell, ask to have it preset at a crisp 3lbs if you haven't shot "light" triggers before


this was way before all the recall info got put out.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Your gun guy is full of it. The factory trigger can be adjusted to a very nice hunting trigger. You have to know what your doing or take it to someone who does. Test it by banging the butt against the floor and slamming the bolt closed. Unloaded of course.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Turn it down until the safety wont engage, then back it up just a fraction until it does...otherwise grab ya a jewell and be done with it.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> i turned one way down on a 700 BDL, closed the bolt and it fired downrange and range was clear to go tho.
> 
> did it again when I bumped the butt on the bench with the barrel pointing straight up as a test on purpose, that was an eye opener.
> 
> ...


You had it adjusted wrong.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

muney pit said:


> You had it adjusted wrong.


Jus' a lil':rotfl:
I do all my safety checks after adjusting on an empty chamber. No surprises that way.


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> Jus' a lil':rotfl:
> I do all my safety checks after adjusting on an empty chamber. No surprises that way.


LoL. I had a whole write up on makeing sure the sear engagement, trigger weight, and reset are set right but thought ....naaaa. Who's gonna read it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

muney pit said:


> LoL. I had a whole write up on makeing sure the sear engagement, trigger weight, and reset are set right but thought ....naaaa. Who's gonna read it.


All 3 of those have been tuned on my rifles. With overtravel(reset) being the least disturbed due to extreme temperature changes I submit my rifles to quite frequently.


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

topwateraddict said:


> Put in a Timney and be done with it.
> http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/timney-remington-700-replacement-trigger.aspx
> 
> You will ask yourself how come you didn't do it sooner......


+1

I did this and love it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JMG_TX said:


> +1
> 
> I did this and love it. :Installed timney trigger.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2006)

*Trigger*

Stopped by Shilen's in Ennis in the early 80's. Had Doug and Edd both worh on my heavy varmint 700. Installed their trigger set at 20oz. Just as nice today as the day they installed it.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

First thing I do with my 700's and AR's is take out the factory trigger and put in a Timney. Accuracy improves and no more worries.


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

The Remington trigger is adjustable and is just fine if you don't want to but an aftermarket trigger. The OP's gunsmith wants him to spend money on something he doesn't need. I would install an aftermarket trigger before I would pay a smith to "machine" on my factory trigger.
Asa side note after I adjust a Remington trigger I check to see how it functions when in freezing weather. I wouldn't adjust one under 2lbs.
For ARs, nothing beats a Geissele. Just my opinion.


----------



## el dorado (Jul 26, 2010)

JMG_TX said:


> +1
> 
> I did this and love it.


This is the best advice you have been given. Timmney triggers are a cost-effective, simple solution to your problem. I have 3 running right now and I'm looking a 700 adl right now in a pawn shop. 1st thing I'll do is swap that trigger.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have the new 700 and the new trigger would not adjust like the old ones do. Best I could get my remington down two was lil over 3 # with creep. Thats why I changed it. The older models adjust just fine (now dont over do it) as mentioned above.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Michael Smith said:


> Stopped by Shilen's in Ennis in the early 80's. Had Doug and Edd both worh on my heavy varmint 700. Installed their trigger set at 20oz. Just as nice today as the day they installed it.


x2 on the Shilen. The make a great trigger for the 700 family Rems. (700, 40x, xp100 etc.)I bought and installed their Shilen Standard trigger on my SS 700 and it's my go to deer rifle. I have both Timney and Jewell on some other guns and I'd put the Shilen right there with them. Great trigger for the money.


----------



## Umpy I (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks guys, for the 2 cool information. I used this information and decided to push the current trigger for now. Funny thing is they now have it down to 3.5 # pull, cain't wait to shoot it. I will keep the Timney in mind for the future if this does'nt work out.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like Remington changed the spring so the set screw will only adjust it down so far.(Lawyer safe) I have some factor triggers every bit as good as a Timney but if you ever shoot a Jewell trigger thats all you will ever want.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLmx0SO4XOE


----------



## Uncle Doug (May 26, 2009)

topwateraddict said:


> Put in a Timney and be done with it.
> http://www.timneytriggers.com/shop/timney-remington-700-replacement-trigger.aspx
> 
> You will ask yourself how come you didn't do it sooner......


X3 just installed a Timney in my Bud's 700, breaks like glass @ 2 1/2# every time. Safety locks the trigger, not the hammer/sear.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Umpy I said:


> Thanks guys, for the 2 cool information. I used this information and decided to push the current trigger for now. Funny thing is they now have it down to 3.5 # pull, cain't wait to shoot it. I will keep the Timney in mind for the future if this does'nt work out.[/QUOTE
> 
> it will still have creep and travel...it's not crisp like a jewell or timney. I've been in your shoes, had it adjusted. After I pulled the trigger on a timney, I yanked all my factory triggers and replaced with timney and a jewell. You'll thank all of us later. It's like cleaning deer with a dull knife and your buddy hands you that sharp one, and you smile like wow! Well worth the coin.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have a handful of Reminton's in my safe. Only two are sporting the factory triggers, and they are "JUST RIGHT" and not being touched. 

The others have all been replaced by Timney or Jewell. As mentioned the trouble you go through, IMO in adjusting them is only worth it, if they are the older ones like Charlie mentioned. Anything built later than the mid to late 80's has been **** as far as I have seen. Oh they adjust, but nothing like the older ones did. 

Like everyone is saying, done right they can be tuned in decent, but even then they aren't even in the same ball park with the others mentioned. Simply no comparrison what so ever.


----------

